# Mead Competition!!!



## masta (Nov 18, 2006)

I entered my Tupelo Vanilla mead last year and didn't score very well but I am thinking about entering it again this year along a few others and maybe even my "Orange Glow Braggot"



<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><ST1LACE wt="on"><ST1LACENAME wt="on">International</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACENAME wt="on">Mead</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACENAME wt="on">Festival</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACENAME wt="on">“</ST1LACENAME><ST1LACE wt="on">HOME</ST1LACE><ST1LACENAME wt="on">”</ST1LACENAME></ST1LACE> Competition… <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>


*Deadline, December 15, 2006! What are you waiting for???<O></O>*


*What:* 
_The International Mead Festival_ (an event through the International Mead Association (www.meadfest.org) is the worlds' largest and most prestigious mead competition and festival. This event hosts both a public tasting of commercial meads and a private judging of commercial and *now* home made mead, entries. <O></O>


*The Competition:* <O></O>


*HOME** Mead Competition* (Over 200 entries last year!) <O></O>


Entry form download: *http://www.meadfest.com/2007Forms/2007_IMF_HMMC_EntryPacket_v3.pdf*<O></O>
Sponsored by <O></O>
The Brew Hut - Beer &amp; Wine At Home <O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
*Make no mistake about it, if there is one competition you enter all year long,
this is the one to enter. - GotMead.com** <O></O>*
<O></O>
1st Round Judging – January, 2007 (All entries due by December 15, 2006) <O></O>
<O>Note: Second round judging and medal announcements will occur on site at the February, 2007 festival. Therefore, entries only need to be shipped 1x! We will pull the top three winners from each category to be judged by commercial mead makers in second round/medal determination judging. Winners will NOT be announced until Friday, February 9, 2007.<O></O>


*The Festival:** <BR title=http://www.meadfest.com/BottleID.pdf>**Friday, February 9, 2007 - <BR title=http://www.meadfest.com/BottleID.pdf>Saturday, February 10, 2007 **<O></O>*
*Since Mead is 'the Drink of Love' then what better weekend than Valentines weekend?! <O></O>*
*Where:** <BR title=http://www.meadfest.com/BottleID.pdf>New location this year: <ST1LACE wt="on"><ST1:CITY wt="on">Denver</ST1:CITY>, <ST1:STATE wt="on">Colorado</ST1:STATE></ST1LACE>. <O></O>*
For tickets and all other information please go to: *[url]www.meadfest.com*[/url]<O></O>
<O></O>*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

Boy I wish Ct. had a little more going on for wines. We had 1
competition this year in Sept. and by the time I found out about it, it
was already to late to enter or even attend as it was all booked
already.


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 21, 2006)

I attended the competiton last year in Boulder and had a great time. I didn't have a mead I felt was ready but I should have entered anyway. It's only $6 per entry of 3 12-oz. crown capped bottles. This year I have a couple of pyments I've already submitted. See you there!


----------



## masta (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to attend but that is not going to happen. I agree the $6.00 entry fee is reasonable but the $20.00 per entry for the WineMaker International Amateur Wine Competition is not!


----------



## smurfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Heck, I thought your Tupelo Vanilla was great. I even bragged it up on another forum and posted a link to your recipe on this forum. 
I agree to, $20.00 is way too high of an entry fee. I can't believe people pay it. I almost did and was even getting ready to box the entries up and then realized that it was ridiculous and just drank the stuff. 


I had a brainstorm here a while back. I told myself I could have my own competition. Charge like $5.00 an entry. Buy a few ribbons, maybe get a couple sponsors. Have them send 2 bottles per entry and judge them all myself and then put the 2nd bottle in my cellar. Make you wonder at times if that isn't what some of these people are doing huh?







Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2006)

Now that sounds like a plan, heck I'll give everyone a label as long as I get to keep the other bottles.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 21, 2006)

Smurfe, if you need help judging I'll pull out my tiara and come on down!


----------



## masta (Nov 21, 2006)

I am guessing due to the sheer volume of entries to the large competitions they rely on paid judges and help rather than volunteers.


I really hopeacompetition is part of Winestock 2007.


----------



## Bert (Nov 21, 2006)

If there is a competition ...details on what or how to enter would be good....like size and kind of bottles, things like that...For those of us that have never been near a competition the little things we need to do as not to seem dumb when entering....to help make it fun and enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 23, 2006)

Bert said:


> If there is a competition ...details on what or how to enter would be good....like size and kind of bottles, things like that...For those of us that have never been near a competition the little things we need to do as not to seem dumb when entering....to help make it fun and enjoyable for everyone.




Seconded.


----------



## Yeast Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

The Mead Fest is a fun time. We have been to it every year in Boulder Colorado. This year in Denver it might be insane, but we are going anyway, since we only live about an hour away. I was going to enter my Huckleberry Mead but we treasure it like gold and I didn't want to give up 3 bottles for the competition. My buddy has a huckleberry mead that he made with huckleberry syrup. It is good, but WAY different than what I made from fresh Montana Huckleberries! Happy brewing


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome Yeast Guy! I can certainly understand not wanting to part with 3 bottles of mead. You don't need someone to tell you what you have is good, you KNOW it's good!


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome,


I was going to submit a few entries this year but didn't get to it due to other stuff going on. I actually worked on 4 meads today that I have been ignoring for quite some time!


----------

